

Show HN: Cheergram - katedungan

http://cheergram.com<p>Hey there everyone. I have been reading HN a bit here sans there but haven't ever submitted/commented before. (I am a stay at home mom)<p>Anyway I had this idea a while back and had my husband help me build it. I tried to do most of the designs, though some are stock vectors.<p>Anyway I'd love your feedback on anything that will help this business grow.<p>Thanks so much.
======
ronyeh
I am a fan of round numbers for pricing. Of course you want to make sure you
have a profit margin, but would something like this work?

Qty: 25 for $30, 50 for $50, 100 for $80 (Best Value!)

Or FREE shipping on all orders. Qty: 25 for $35, 50 for $60, 100 for $90 (Best
Value!).

It would also be cool if you had a gallery (before I log in) of example cards
you've created. Put this under the section "Beautiful Designs" as "View our
gallery." This way, I can get a sense of what the cards will look like before
I decide to log in.

Do you have an app? Someday, it'd be awesome if you could sign into the iOS or
Android app and order greeting cards directly from your phone. That way, you
could send a single greeting card (e.g., 1 card mailed directly to the
recipient for $3).

Anyways, good luck! It's a _great idea_ for greeting cards.

------
scottmagdalein
I like this. Simple and single-purpose. I hope it makes a lot of money for
Christmas/Hanukkah for you! :)

I launched PicDigest a few weeks ago. I'm curious about which photo lab you
use as I'm planning to add photo printing in the future. Would you mind
sharing? If you want to keep it semi-private, you can email me at
scott@picdigest.com.

------
yossilac
Your pricing table says "Number cards", which should probably be "Number of
cards" or "Quantity".

I must say that putting a gmail address looks unprofessional and make me think
twice. Why not put some contact form? And you can easily make your own
"@cheergram.com" email address.

~~~
katedungan
I'll fix that wording in the pricing table, thanks.

If you really think an @cheergram email is better I'll do it

------
katedungan
<http://cheergram.com>

------
ASpring
Great idea!

But, "Don't get paralized by huge card sites or difficult ordering."

~~~
katedungan
Fixed thanks

------
beingpractical
Like this. Which countries will this work for?

~~~
katedungan
Right now, my print lab will only drop-ship to the US.

I could have orders shipped to me and then I could send them off to other
countries but I think that'd be expensive and I'm not sure how long it would
take to arrive.

